# New Piko Items for October 2008



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A few new G-scale Piko items for October:

http://www.piko.de/d/Neuheitenauslieferungen/2008/Oktober2008/Okt08.php

And although it's still September, the open gondola is already in service at a layout in Germany.

Pcture courtesy of Spassbahn Forum - shows the size relationship with two LGB freight cars very nicely.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

They are also in the NJ warehouse!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

In one photo, it appeared they had parts for the ends to convert to a single buffer. 

Big chunky gondola!


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Took these photos this afternoon. The alternate buffer parts are included These cars are very nice. The paint and markings are flawless.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some pics of the new covered Gon


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice !!


----------

